# Another Steep Redeck.



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Signed a contract on this one today.,it will start pretty soon.51sq shake redeck.,Certainteed Landmark Pro's on top of some Roofers Select.,WinterGuard around the penetrations and along the gutter line.,Ridge Vent.,adding functioning soffit.,with the roof deck being 1/2" CDX with some clips when possible.All skylights to be replaced and pipes and caps painted to match.

I enjoy steep shake redecks with different architectural looks to them.I am really excited about this build and cannot wait to post pix of the completion.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Not alot of these around here. This looks like a fairly new house, surprised to see it with spaced decking. The redecks we see are normally 100+ year old buildings 12/12 or 14/12 straight gables with less than 2' between buildings and usually 2 1/2 story. But so many of them have been repalced we don't get much call for them anymore. Those used to be great money makers! Slow but you could double your daily profit on each job.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> Not alot of these around here. This looks like a fairly new house, surprised to see it with spaced decking. The redecks we see are normally 100+ year old buildings 12/12 or 14/12 straight gables with less than 2' between buildings and usually 2 1/2 story. But so many of them have been repalced we don't get much call for them anymore. Those used to be great money makers! Slow but you could double your daily profit on each job.


 ditto in the city here.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Good score RM!

We replaced a roof a couple years back shake to Camelots. Looked inside the attic for plywood and sure enough.... opened it up and above plywood- 30#, then vertical 1x4's and then horizontal 1'x4 slats. Surprise. 

Bring raid and dust masks- that dust will make you sick.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

If I could I would do nothing but redecks.Hahahaha.,normally when a redeck is performed by us its 3 to 11 layers of shingles and a very frayed shake deep under the shingles.

I have been trying to get into this subdivision for a couple years.Most of the homes in this area are dominate shake roofs.I am pretty happy with the insurance companies making it difficult for homeowners to have shake roofs.

That might come off rude but I would love nothing better than to redeck these nightmares and with the insurance companies making it easier to redeck after storms then that makes me giddy.A few streets down from this home are the 4 story 14/12-24/12's.

Up until about 5 years ago super steep scared me.I had issues with anything over a 7/12.But then one day I realized that if you used proper safety measures to keep yourself and your crew safe then pay attention to your workspace and let go of that spooked feeling.

Don't get me wrong over confidence is a recipe for disaster but to focus only on the pitch and how scared you are will create an accident versus preventing one.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Never seen 11, but 3 shingle + 2 or 3 90# + 1 cedar shingle is pretty much the norm on the redecks I refrenced earlier.


As for pitch I am the exact opposite. Tall steel never scared me, even on estimates I'd scurry around a 12/12. I'm probably not going to get on a 8/12 to estimate anymore, and won't get on a 10/12 unless my roofers havea lready setup all the safety equipment.... As I prgress in my career I have gone to the lower slope flat jobbers, in other words flat roofs. That's not to say I'd walk away from a tall steep job, just that you will no longer catch me up on the roof anymore.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

You can keep your steep roofs! I'll only walk a 6/12 and thats when I have to. I'll stick to the flat work 

Looks like that will be a nice profitable job for you! Good going!


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

:blink:.,.,. I kept this picture of my 11 layer sloppy pig.Hahahaha.,still gives me cold chills.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

11 layers!!! I bet the house groaned a sigh of relief as you pulled all the weight off it!!

I bet that was one helluva landfill bill!!!:thumbup::blink:


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

The job was started yesterday and it is now complete. 

I went by yesterday when everyone started and did another walk through with the customer since it had been a while since the contract was signed.

The entire back was tore off and a large section of the front.The job was started @ 8:00 a.m and by 5:00 everything open was decked,dried in and the ground was cleaned up.

The shingles arrived this morning @ 8:30 then by noon everything that was dried in was roofed.While the shingles were installed the remainder of the shakes was removed,,decked,dried in and cleaned up.

@ 6:00 this evening the job was completed,roofed and cleaned up.

I though I would be able to get all the shakes into 2 loads with the dump truck but I guess I forgot how much room the shakes take up so I had to use the trailer too.

I am meeting the customer in the morning for another completion walk through so I will take some finished pix.I am pretty proud of my guy's with this accomplishment.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

.,.,.,,.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

.,.,.,


----------



## dreamhomes (May 14, 2012)

That looks like a helluva project! We like taking the harder projects on, too.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

That doesn't seem too difficult, just big and a little bit steep. Nice lookin' job though. They shoulda' went with a Presidential type shingle though


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

nice big open spaces..not cut up at all..looks good..


----------

